# My babies and I are new!



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey everyone! I am Natasha and I have a beautiful cat about to give birth to a few lovely kittens. I am not sure who the father is, because she has been out on late nights a lot......LOL. Her name is Kit-kat but Kit for short. She is about 7-9 weeks along with her pregnancy and things seem to be going very well. We have talked to the vet and he said that she sounds very healthy. I once put my ear to her stomach and I could hear some type of movement in her stomach! I cant wait for the babies to arrive! I would love to have some friends who are also cat and kitten lovers! My email and instant messager is [email protected] or Normallyinsane92 (AIM, not AOL) I would love to hear from you and talk!

Natasha, Kit, and Lovely un-named baby kittens!


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi! I'm new here too.


----------



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey! It would be nice to get to know you and thanks for replying to my post!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Natasha & kitties!! Welcome!!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you all for your wonderful welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Natasha, I bet you can't wait to have those kittens.....


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## ladyhas2kitties! (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome, I'm pretty new here too!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

awe, how cute!! Be sure to keep us posted on the babies!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. We love kitten pictures!


----------

